# More (Mr.) Lacey's Babies...



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It's official, I don't know how to take small pictures...

Someone is going to have a white tip on their beak...










Do you think they are going to be black like dad????? Are they going to be black in front...










with white stripes behind???  Skunk babies!

"Boohoo, we want our momma! Something keeps flashing at us!"


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Getting big!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Can't tell what color they'll be just yet. How old are these babies? Sure are cute. They should start getting feathers in a couple more days, then you'll be able to tell. What color is Mom? I forget............


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Really cute babies and great pictures! 

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

They are cute as can be. I think they are going to be pretty dark.

Margaret


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Mom is grizzle (black) and dad solid black. i have a theory about skin color translating so will try to keep a watchful eye (lens) on them. Most of my birds are white or mostly white so these are the most colorful babies I've seen  I just banded them Tuesday morning...I would guess...they are about a week? You can see some teency pin feathers on the wings and along the sides, and my fingertip in one pic so can see about their size..is that about the right age? These were OOPS babies for sure, so I'm not certain.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so glad you can't take small pictures! With these, I feel like I can reach out and touch them and they are so, so cute.

No matter the color, they will be beautiful. BTW, the white on the tip of the beak is what I have always called their milk tooth. It goes away when the beak starts getting more streamlined.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> No matter the color, they will be beautiful. BTW, the white on the tip of the beak is what I have always called their milk tooth. It goes away when the beak starts getting more streamlined.


haha! RATS! I can see now looking closely that they both have it. Ah well, I will take them without a white tip too  "Milk tooth"! How cute is that!?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

NOW, that's what I call *COZY!!*

Great pics, Snipes...will be watching for "feathered" updates!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I am so glad you can't take small pictures! With these, I feel like I can reach out and touch them and they are so, so cute.
> 
> No matter the color, they will be beautiful. BTW, the white on the tip of the beak is what I have always called their milk tooth. It goes away when the beak starts getting more streamlined.


Actually, I believe it's called the "egg tooth" and they use it to chip the egg shell. Yea, it will go away.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those are great closeup shots!  The babies are undeniably cute!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're very cute.  What a great nest their parents made.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I had to extract them again this morning and replace their bands! Naughty mommy and daddy took them off and discarded them OUTSIDE the nest! That has only happened once before and I thought it was an accident, but now I know they will worry those bands off their precious little perfect babies if they can, and toss them over the side like turds! LOL


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

here's a fuzzy shot of dad trying desperately to cover his expanding babies!!


----------



## pigeongirl21 (Mar 6, 2008)

they are so cute!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

*A little less fuzz, a little more pinfeathers...*

Photobucket link with new pics:

http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh43/the_snipes/Liv_and_Lacey/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are so cute! Loved the photos and captions!

Terry


----------



## Goo Goo (Mar 9, 2008)

*Baby pigeon photos.*

They are precious!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cutie!! That's for sure.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Really cute!!  

Lindi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Some new pics, just keeping a log of how they little ******* grow. They have gotten to the striking stage!
http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh43/the_snipes/Liv_and_Lacey/Babies_03112008/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They might be *******, but they look like two little black peas in a pod to me! Awfully cute!

Terry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Two days ago when I came home from work, I could only find one Lacey Jr. in the nest. My heart skipped a beat but in the back of my mind was the thought, there's no feathers scattered around...I finally found ****** # 1 cowering in a corner behind my folding ladder. Poor little mite ventured out of his nest only to discover he can't get back. I put him back! Yesterday, neither baby was in the nest. One was crammed into the opposite corner (that's Dad's "man cave" over there) and the other one was on a middle shelf. Which means, it flew after a fashion. I love all the baby stages but fledging might be the best fun. 

One of them has white sox, like dad's. One also has white on its rump, like dad..when they are together it looks like the spitting image. I still don't know if that baby has dad's underpants too!

White rump was the one on the lower shelf, so I thought I might set him down out in the aviary with the others who were having their P.M. seed fix. Unfortunately an adolescent male bird went for his head. Lacey noticed with some surprise that one of his babies was on the ground, outside. I haven't seen this behavior before but he came after the baby and using the "come here" coo sound and gentle prodding, proceeded to "herd" it back inside the loft. Where I collected him and put him back up, of course. The things you see when you don't have a camera!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> Two days ago when I came home from work, I could only find one Lacey Jr. in the nest. My heart skipped a beat but in the back of my mind was the thought, there's no feathers scattered around...I finally found ****** # 1 cowering in a corner behind my folding ladder. Poor little mite ventured out of his nest only to discover he can't get back. I put him back! Yesterday, neither baby was in the nest. One was crammed into the opposite corner (that's Dad's "man cave" over there) and the other one was on a middle shelf. Which means, it flew after a fashion. I love all the baby stages but fledging might be the best fun.
> 
> One of them has white sox, like dad's. One also has white on its rump, like dad..when they are together it looks like the spitting image. I still don't know if that baby has dad's underpants too!
> 
> White rump was the one on the lower shelf, so I thought I might set him down out in the aviary with the others who were having their P.M. seed fix. Unfortunately an adolescent male bird went for his head. Lacey noticed with some surprise that one of his babies was on the ground, outside. I haven't seen this behavior before but he came after the baby and using the "come here" coo sound and gentle prodding, proceeded to "herd" it back inside the loft. Where I collected him and put him back up, of course. The things you see when you don't have a camera!


Pretty cute. 
Your observations are wonderful. Better start carrying that camera with you where ever you go.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They look so, so sweet. The look on both faces show total trust and contentment - like they're thinking "all is right in our world". 

Thanks Snipes. I loved seeing their pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very handsome youngsters! They are gonna be real lookers when they are all grown up. Please keep the pictures coming!

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Love those babies... hope I'll get a pure black baby too!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I let my camera batteries go dead just as I was about to photo White Rump's little white PANTIES. Yes, it has dad's exact markings. That to me seems really odd. 

Well, this morning I lowered the landing strip and peeked in through the bobs and caught them getting a flying lesson from Dad. Oh, the excitement!!

There are two other squeakers the same age (Cutely and Cuddley) who are venturing out onto their front porch more and more. I wonder if they'll be inspired and when I get home this afternoon I might find *4* little youngsters discovering their wings?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

These babies are sooooo adorable !!!!!! 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How in the world do I miss these posts????????
I LOVE those little black birds. We've got a guy in our club that always has black babies every year and I told him last year he had to raise two for me. Haven't seen him this year, but hopefully will tonight, so I'll ask him where my babies are. 
Your babies are SOOO cute.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Mr. Lacey and Lacey Jr! They have identical markings. Dad is in the background. I up-ended Jr. the other day and found he also has the same white panties. It's like that dash of white goes right through them from rump to the other side. They also both sport little white anklets, a bit hard to see. It's driving me crazy that this baby inherited the same markings as dad. I have been trying to get a decent pic of them together to show the white bits but they won't sit still. Baby #2 has no white markings at all.


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Those are some very beautiful pigeons!!! I love thier colors. Especially the white spot on thier back.


----------

